# APMEX $1.69 Over Spot Canadian Silver



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Canada 1 oz Silver Maple Leaf BU (Random Year) - Lot of 10 | Cole's SKUs | APMEX

This is a pretty good deal. One of the highest quality silver coins made.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's out of stock now.


----------

